
Elsevier Online Behavior Research - kartikkumar
http://pastebin.com/raw/f8gFQ0iz
======
kartikkumar
I just received this email and can't believe it.

> In this study an Online Usage Tracker is applied to track which websites you
> visit, by recording the URLs.

How does this not violate EU privacy laws?

~~~
gpvos
_> you are invited to join our Online Behavior Research Panel_

Seems to be completely opt-in. No problems.

~~~
kartikkumar
I would hope that "consent \neq legal". That opens up a huge can of worms,
since they imply there would be harvesting EVERY url visted, not just hits on
scopus, science direct etc.

~~~
gpvos
Okay, didn't notice that. It was rather hard to read due to the absence of
layout. Anyway, it can still be legal; you can agree to a lot of things,
especially in the US. One question though would be whether it would be allowed
by the institution you're working for; it seems like a massive data leak.

~~~
kartikkumar
Yea it does seem like the potential for a massive leak. I wonder if
employees/academics are even allowed to consent to things like this one
university premises.

